# Knob job!



## bullheimer (Feb 1, 2013)

so this guy (seller) hires me to restore lost power to all his 2nd floor outlets, in a 100 yr old house, "that just went out". sure enuf, they're all dead, so i pull a light down to see what they did when they put the new lights up. i unscrew it and let it drop and it falls right out of the ceiling! I looks in the attic and they cut all the knob and tube wires out, which was powering up all the lights and switches: and never replaced the wires! well, that explains why the lights don't work!! The buyer was thrilled...NOT! The seller, my customer, hasn't called me back yet. hmmm. wonder why? buyer says he'll pay me tho. go figure.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds like the guy who cut the wires is a knob.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Sounds like money!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Sounds like the guy who cut the wires is a knob.


Newb, knob a duck by any other name.............


----------



## bullheimer (Feb 1, 2013)

WOW: ADSVILLE!!! Yeah, i'll get a few hours out of this.


----------



## SummitElectric1 (Aug 8, 2016)

bullheimer said:


> so this guy (seller) hires me to restore lost power to all his 2nd floor outlets, in a 100 yr old house, "that just went out". sure enuf, they're all dead, so i pull a light down to see what they did when they put the new lights up. i unscrew it and let it drop and it falls right out of the ceiling! I looks in the attic and they cut all the knob and tube wires out, which was powering up all the lights and switches: and never replaced the wires! well, that explains why the lights don't work!! The buyer was thrilled...NOT! The seller, my customer, hasn't called me back yet. hmmm. wonder why? buyer says he'll pay me tho. go figure.


Any updates? 

It's often amazing what sellers try to get away with. I hope that you get the work, but I hope for the buyer's sake that the seller has to pay.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

K&T being the new _'demon'_ via the insurance cabal results in it's eradication as pre-sale prerequisite. 

Enter sparky #2, above assessment proved positive

Dibs a very disengenious real estate entity is soon looking to hang one of you out to dry via buyer/seller litigation

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Dibs a very disengenious real estate entity is soon looking to hang one of you out to dry via buyer/seller litigation
> 
> ~CS~


Isn't that always the objective of the retaliatory litigation faction of the insurance cabal when fully engaged in contractual haggling over ostensibly ineffectual means of sales price manipulation?


----------



## bullheimer (Feb 1, 2013)

i have been back there about 16 hours and have called the old owner and left him a VM telling him he owes me 1500. I have not heard back from him. the buyer said he will pay me if the seller doesnt. he needs a lot more electric work, which i know he cannot do. like wiring the barn, which nothing works in. i think one of them will pay me. but who knows. i might get stiffed and i can't lien somebody's house that just bought it, i wont live that long.


----------

